# New Mexico Unit 34 Muzzleloader Elk



## Ranger62 (Oct 10, 2021)

Headed to Cloudcroft, NM tomorrow to acclimate to the elevation and do some scouting before my Oct 16-20 Unit 34 muzzleloader elk trip. Hunting with a local who has a good knowledge of the area. Allegedly this is a pretty solid GMU and I'm pretty stoked. 

Hunting with a Remington 700 UML .50cal, my first ever muzzleloader hunt. 

Will keep y'all updated and hopefully share some pics from a successful hunt!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Best of luck! I've put in for NM Muzzy the last several years, but have yet to draw a tag. I also have a RUM and would love to try it on Elk. Hopefully you have great weather, and see lots of Elk!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger62 (Oct 10, 2021)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Best of luck! I've put in for NM Muzzy the last several years, but have yet to draw a tag. I also have a RUM and would love to try it on Elk. Hopefully you have great weather, and see lots of Elk!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Man, don't hate me, but this was my first year to ever put in for a NM draw. We own a small piece of property (1ac) in that same unit, and figured I'd give it a try. I'm quite certain it'll be a long time before I draw this tag again!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That should be a fun hunt. Good luck!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Ranger62 said:


> Man, don't hate me, but this was my first year to ever put in for a NM draw. We own a small piece of property (1ac) in that same unit, and figured I'd give it a try. I'm quite certain it'll be a long time before I draw this tag again!


Ha! Sounds like a couple of my buddies.... They drew the Gila the first 2 times they applied, believe it or not, then were completely shocked, when they didn't draw it this year. Some guys have all the luck!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’m 0-10 in New Mexico. Lol. That should be a great hunt. Good luck.


----------



## Ranger62 (Oct 10, 2021)

Ran into 2 sets of elk today while scouting. Couple of bulls with their harems..... hopefully they'll be in same area on Saturday!


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Only two??? ;-) Good luck on a great tag!! Have some green chili brisket stew at Jacks for me when you get back to town.


----------



## Ranger62 (Oct 10, 2021)

Thought I'd update y'all!

Got in to NM last Monday and scouted the area Tuesday-Friday, putting in a solid 10+ miles on the boots before the hunt started Saturday morning. The elk were thick in the area and we worked several quality bulls that were just too smart to let themselves be caught out of the thick woods in shooting light. One of the most amazing things I've ever experienced while hunting was Sunday morning. We walked down to an area I had previously scouted 30ish minutes before shooting light and could hear what had to probably be 50+ elk with what sounded like several mature herd bulls in a meadow. These bulls were bugling like nobody's business and it was surreal listening to them serenade the woods in the dark. Of course, they didn't grow to an old age by being dumb, and you could hear the bugles getting farther away as it got closer to shooting light and by legal light, they were back onto the Indian Reservation and safe from us. Sounded like 2 may have been taken on the Reservation that morning. Tried that general area that evening and of course they bugled on the Reservation all evening without coming down and then we could hear them coming to the meadow after dark. Them being smart, and a full moon that allowed them to eat and play all night really hurt us, but it was still awesome. Had other bulls talking in other areas that wouldn't leave their harems to come out of the timber during the day. Still in the bugle, but for most part had already gathered their harems and not too willing to leave them to play. But was all so fun to experience and be a part of. Yesterday morning we got back to the same area near the Reservation almost an hour before sunup and more uphill trying to catch one being a little too late to get to the Reservation. Wasn't near the activity as Sunday and a stronger wind was also joining the full moon party. But, watched a big bodied spike walking away from the private ranch towards the Reservation after shooting light. He then jumped the fence onto public land directly in front of me. After some confusion on what my buddy was saying (he was saying Take Him, and I heard "Don't take him" we finally got on same page.... After he had semi spooked and trotted away. But he stopped 65yds away standing slightly quartered away between two trees and a quick shot ended the trip. Clean, quick kill and he didn't go 50yds before piling up. So thankful for him and the meat he will provide.
I learned this week that ANY public land DIY elk is a trophy. Until you've put roughly 25 miles on your boots walking up hills, over downed trees, and through heavy cover, then taken 2 trips to pack one out on your back, you just won't understand that. It isn't like the tv shows lol.
What a great trip, and as much of a ride on the struggle bus as it was at times, I'm already excited for another elk hunt.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Best eats around right there- congrats on your hunt!!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Great story...thanks for sharing, and congrats!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats, glad it all worked out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work! 

Sent from my SM-A025V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun hunt. Congrats on the bull!


----------

